# Canada pulls out of, denounces Kyoto Protocol



## Jroc

Canada gets it..




> (AP)  TORONTO - Canada pulled out of the Kyoto Protocol on climate change Monday, saying the accord won't help solve the climate crisis. It dealt a blow to the anti-global warming treaty, which has not been formally renounced by any other country.
> 
> 
> Environment Minister Peter Kent said that Canada is invoking its legal right to withdraw and said Kyoto doesn't represent the way forward for Canada or the world.
> 
> 
> Canada, joined by Japan and Russia, said last year it will not accept new Kyoto commitments, but withdrawing from the accord is another setback to the treaty concluded with much fanfare in 1997.
> 
> 
> The protocol, initially adopted in Kyoto, Japan, in 1997, is aimed at fighting global warming. Canada's previous Liberal government signed the accord but did little to implement it and Prime Minister Stephen Harper's Conservative government never embraced it.
> 
> 
> "The Kyoto Protocol does not cover the world's largest two emitters, United States and China, and therefore cannot work," Kent said. "It's now clear that Kyoto is not the path forward to a global solution to climate change. If anything it's an impediment."



Canada pulls out of, denounces Kyoto Protocol - CBS News


----------



## Ropey

Now that should piss China right off.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Now that should piss China right off.



Hopefully you guys won't have to sell your oil to China, I'm sure that would make up for it


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that should piss China right off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you guys won't have to sell your oil to China, I'm sure that would make up for it
Click to expand...


Obama is trying to manipulate the Harper government in order to get Canadian foreign policy to support the US with regards to the Middle East.

Thus Obama has an ME agenda that will continue in a new term even if the home ground is legislatively moribund.


----------



## CanadianBacon

Harper has pissed the Chinese off a few times. No big deal, they get over it. China wants our oil and that trumps any hurt feelings. There is more and more talk of the western pipeline to the Pacific. This must please China a great deal. Enough of Obama playing politics with American and Canadian jobs. Asia is our target market now.


----------



## Jroc

CanadianBacon said:


> Harper has pissed the Chinese off a few times. No big deal, they get over it. China wants our oil and that trumps any hurt feelings. There is more and more talk of the western pipeline to the Pacific. This must please China a great deal. *Enough of Obama playing politics with American and Canadian jobs.* Asia is our target market now.



And that is the problem isn't it? Obama is the problem


----------



## tinydancer

Kyoto and other climate accords have always been about the transfer of wealth and not the environment.

I don't know if any of you have checked out the Copenhagen Climate Change Treaty, but they blatantly lay it on the line that this is about cash for underdeveloped nations.

This is the key paragraph that will blow your minds. 

And I for one want to tell the U.N. to screw off. Our tax dollars pay for enough impoverished individuals in our own country and pardon my French but the UN can take a flying fuck if they think my tax dollars are now going to support people in Zimbabwe or South Africa.

They already get foreign aid.

There's no grey here:

* 17. [[Developed [and developing] countries] [Developed and developing country Parties] [All Parties] [shall] [should]:]


(a) Compensate for damage to the LDCs&#8217; economy and also compensate for lost opportunities, resources, lives, land and dignity, as many will become environmental refugees;


(b) Africa, in the context of environmental justice, should be equitably compensated for environmental, social and economic losses arising from the implementation of response measures.*

Enviromental justice? Kiss my ass. Oh and guess who would "distribute" the money. Why the UN. While skimming 99.9% of the cash. 

Here's the link:

The Copenhagen Climate Change Treaty Draft &#8211; wealth transfer defined, now with new and improved &#8220;dignity&#8221; penalty | Watts Up With That?

And thank the good Lord and the heavens above that I have such a strong government to tell them 'NO'.


----------

